# Gigs (2) 12' Aluminum - $60



## Off the Hook (Oct 27, 2007)

(2) 12' Aluminum Gigs - $60.00 takes both

Call (850) 637-7915


----------



## X-Shark (Oct 3, 2007)

It would be better if you had close up pix's of the Gig heads.


----------



## tyler0421 (Jan 10, 2008)

Where are you located. I'll take them if you are close. And the head/shaft connection are in good condition. Would you post a close up of the gig head?


----------



## Off the Hook (Oct 27, 2007)

Located in Navarre. The head/shaft connections are in good condition. Please call if interested 637-7915.


----------

